# Better for the money and application than a Strion?



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Need your help. I want to get a couple of flashlights for some friends. They live out away from town backed up to a mountain and they walk their dogs at night. There's no real light out there and sometimes they hear noises they'd like to ID from afar. They have deer, bear, foxes etc. and don't want the dogs to end up as a snack or have them bolt after a deer. They'd also probably use them around the house too if the power went off. Customs won't work cause they need to be simple, no fancy battery systems; just plug and play and it works kinda thing.

I've been thinking that they could use a good rechargeable with good throw and I'd like to keep it to about $250 or less for 2 lights and chargers. Is there a better option out there right now that fits this application and price range better than the Streamlight Strion? Also if you've got any ideas about where to get said flashlight for a good price throw that info in too please.

TIA,
-LT


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 8, 2007)

Not an incan, but take a close look at the Tiablo A8 or A9 Crees - A8 for a good rechargeable thrower. A9 seems to like primaries better. They throw like crazy


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation but I'm really looking for an incan since it works better with foliage outside.

-LT


----------



## RickB (Nov 8, 2007)

How about Magcharger? It's a lot bigger than the Strion, but a lot brighter and with much greater throw. So, it would be less fun to carry on a walk, but the plus side would be more noise-spotting ability.

If anything the MC is less "exotic" than the Strion (not that the Strion is all that exotic by CPF standards), so parts could be easier to procure.

I have purchased several lights from brightguy.com and had good experiences. MC is about USD90 there with 110V and 12V chargers.


-Rick


----------



## turbodog (Nov 9, 2007)

The strion can be purchased with a piggyback fast charger. Then you just have to buy a spare light and you're set.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 9, 2007)

turbodog said:


> The strion can be purchased with a piggyback fast charger. Then you just have to buy a spare light and you're set.



I was looking at Brightguy and they didn't have a pic of that charger. Any chance you know the part number?

RickB, I hadn't thought of the MagCharger. I'll have to double check what kind of size they're looking for.

-LT


----------



## maglitesales.com (Nov 9, 2007)

The part number for the Maglite Charger system (with AC and DC Chargers) is RX-1019. Here's what it looks like:

http://flashlightsales.com/shop/rec...ystem-nimh-rechargeable-flashlight-p-604.html


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 9, 2007)

LT -

I don't have one but I've been reading good things about the Wolf Eyes Sniper. I read enough good things about LumenFactory lamps that I bought one version for a Pila flashlight. I'm very pleased with the build quality and color rendition index of the lamp .

You might want to take a peek at the Sniper.

The Strion would have a more user friendly charging system I believe.

Jeff


----------



## greenLED (Nov 9, 2007)

Luni, I think the Strion is an excellent choice. In approximately the same size/category, I'd recommend a Pila GL2. With the GL2 your friends would have the option of using the LED tailcaps when they want longer runtimes. That's something the Strion doesn't offer.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2007)

Tough to beat a Strion for a good general purpose inca rechargeable.

The Magcharger has a charging time of 16 hours for 1 hour of use. Not a problem if you just always leave the light on the charger until needed. In a Black out, that's going to be a problem.

Also consider the SL Stinger, and it's variations. You can get a fast charger for those.


----------



## bones_708 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Pelican flashlights. Wouldn't be a bad choice IMHO. The M9 is just a bit bigger than a stinger, and there is the M11 with just a little more size. Both these lights have in light charging, Poly bodies which are lighter and easier on the hands in cold climates, and while not as bright as some lights they have really good throw. Of course any of the streamlights would be good, strion may be a bit small since it's a house light and not for EDC, and I like the Mag Charger but it is a bit heavy. I would stick with lights that use a "cradle" charger setup that can be mounted by the door, in the car, ect. There is also Innova T4. I personaly haven't use it but I have always liked Innova's lights and it is a cradle charging light.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Nov 9, 2007)

These are all excellent suggestions.

For its price, size, and ease of rechargeability, the Strion's definitely a winner. Pila and Wolf Eyes lights are also rock solid, and are excellent choices as well. You can't go wrong with any of them

One of the Strion's great advantages is that you can recharge it by dropping it in a cradle, instead of having to pull out the batteries. I know it sounds like a small thing, but this often makes me want to use the strion instead of other lights.

The Strion is also designed slightly more for throw (especially compared to my G2), so that would probably help with your desired goal of "reaching out" to ID distant objects.

You might also want to consider the G&P Scorpion R500. (Find a review here: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/gp_scorpion_r500.htm). The output's phenomenal - it throws a huge amount of light a very far distance. It's definitely bigger than the Strion, but it's not unwieldy (I own one myself!). If your friends are looking to use the light constantly to light their walking path, I'd lean towards the strion - it's a smaller, lighter flashlight that lasts 50% longer and won't be "illumination overkill" for a little stroll. But if they're looking to have a light that they only turn on once they hear a noise, then they'll want as much light as they can get - and the Scorpion's an excellent tool for that. The recharging couldn't be easier - a there's a hole in the body, and you just stick the charging plug right in.

Hope this helps!

- FITP


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2007)

In case they would like to carry the Strion on a belt, Lighthound sells the holster that Streamlight makes for it. I have one. Nothing fancy, but solid stitching.

Link: 
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=175&Page=3


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions and links guys. The GL2 and Sniper look similar to an old W-E Explorer that I have but was never all that impressed with the output. Perhaps the Lumen Factory bulbs would make a noticeable difference. Naturally I just placed an order with PTS before reading this so I'll probably wait a bit before ordering again. 

Migs have they started putting better LEDs in the tailcap of the Pilas? I have an old GL3 and the tailcap LEDs are not terribly useful except for things right in front of you and they have a nasty yellow cast.

MikeLip, I ended up ordering an A9S for myself just to see what all the hubbub was about but I'm still pretty sure that I'll be giving my friends an incan because of the foliage. Thanks for the suggestion.

Thanks again for the help. Keep those ideas coming, still plenty of shopping days till Christmas so I've got time to check out things before I decide. 

-LT


----------



## mdocod (Nov 9, 2007)

A Strion is going to be around 80-90 torch lumens, a modern cree at 1 amp in a decent reflector is pushing 200 torch lumens. While incans DO reveal foliage and natural environments better lumen for lumen than LEDs, I'm not so sure it's enough better to make up for less than half the output. I've said it before, keep finding myself saying it... in this form factor (strion, or any other 2xCR123 size tactical light) incans are basically dead, put aside personal preference. 

For serious outdoor illumination, I think an incan is a great choice, I encourage you to stick to that plan, but I also encourage you to step it up a notch, anything under 100 torch lumens isn't very impressive IMO, 200+ is the place to be IMO.. I think the magcharger is a really good idea for a gift as it is a common flashlight form factor that will be easy to find when needed... back in a few with more ideas....

ok... [edit in]

I think the Streamlight UltraStinger or SL-20X or Magcharger are probably the best "gift" style rechargeable options for serious outdoor performance. If we were talking a more serious user I would lean towards a Wolf-Eyes M90, but dealing with "loose" cells on a charger, or even dealing with li-ion in generally is something I tend to avoid when dealing with "gifts."

[edit in again]
personally the ultrastinger would be my top choice, as it is much more compact than the others, not exactly pocketable or anything, but definitely lighter and easier to handle.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 10, 2007)

mdocod,

Thanks for the input. Are you saying bone stock versions of these lights or ones that have been bumped with a hotter bulb like a WA1160 in the MagCharger? Any chance you've got side by side pix of the lights next to each other for size comparison?

-LT


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 11, 2007)

mdocod said:


> I think the Streamlight UltraStinger or SL-20X or Magcharger are probably the best "gift" style rechargeable options for serious outdoor performance. If we were talking a more serious user I would lean towards a Wolf-Eyes M90, but dealing with "loose" cells on a charger, or even dealing with li-ion in generally is something I tend to avoid when dealing with "gifts."


 
mdocod nailed it in my opinon. I would go with the Streamlight UltraStinger, the light has killer throw, drop in charger it is as simple as plug & play.

I sometimes take my SL UltraStinger with me when I go mountain biking at night and in the areas I ride there are not lights and I will light up a good 150' in front of me if not farther just to make sure there are not any coyote's running the streets. 

I used to use it for a duty light and I have dropped it many times, used it as an impact weapon a few times, heck I have had the thing for over 4 years now and it is on the same bulb and same battery it came with. 

+1 on SL UltraStinger......:thumbsup:

I also use another light when riding, Tiablo A9 but that is for another thread, good luck with the choices and do keep us posted on what you get.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 11, 2007)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Migs have they started putting better LEDs in the tailcap of the Pilas?


I think they have. The LED's in my new-style GL3 are brighter than the LED's in my old-style GL3.


----------



## cernobila (Nov 11, 2007)

mdocod said:


> A Strion is going to be around 80-90 torch lumens, a modern cree at 1 amp in a decent reflector is pushing 200 torch lumens. While incans DO reveal foliage and natural environments better lumen for lumen than LEDs, I'm not so sure it's enough better to make up for less than half the output. I've said it before, keep finding myself saying it... in this form factor (strion, or any other 2xCR123 size tactical light) incans are basically dead, put aside personal preference.
> 
> For serious outdoor illumination, I think an incan is a great choice, I encourage you to stick to that plan, but I also encourage you to step it up a notch, anything under 100 torch lumens isn't very impressive IMO, 200+ is the place to be IMO.. I think the magcharger is a really good idea for a gift as it is a common flashlight form factor that will be easy to find when needed... back in a few with more ideas....
> 
> ...



......I would also put the Tigerlight Gold 8" in this category, like a magcharger but only 8" long, excellent performance.....no regrets in getting two of these.


----------



## mdocod (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry Lunal, I don't have any picts of these... The stock versions of those lights are decently bright (kinda like a ROP-low) and I think very practical performance to runtime ratio for a gift style item.... You might give the light in it's stock form and include a brighter bulb just for fun.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 11, 2007)

The Tigerlight Gold 8" is about as big around as a Mag correct? It uses half Ds I think. Been a long time since I read about the TL, I don't even remember the runtimes and such. Wasn't JS working as a consultant with them?

The Ultra Stinger uses sub Cs but I'm wondering if it's about the length of a 3C Maglite.

Guess I need to go check out the Tigerlight site now for weight and output numbers. Only thing on the TL is that the bulbs might be harder to get than either the Mag or Streamlights. I may just get a couple of extra bulbs for whatever I get just to make sure it doesn't get back closeted.

-LT


----------



## cernobila (Nov 12, 2007)

Lunal, the Tigerlight has a run time of about sixty minutes with the original Gen 4 275 lumen lamp with the new battery pack. You can also get a 375 lumen lamp for it now, gives you about forty minutes run time. Check out my sig line and compare it to the two versions of the WE Rattlesnake with either the LF EO-9L or the EO-13 lamps. The Rattlesnake may be an option if you don't mind taking out the cells for charging.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 12, 2007)

How do you know if you are ordering the Gen 4 lamp and new battery pack? Would I only be able to get them through TigerLight? I have a M-100 Rattlesnake but with older bulbs, not all that impressive not a bad size though.

-LT


----------



## cernobila (Nov 12, 2007)

I bought both of the Tigerlights from them direct. By going on their web site you can choose exactly what battery/lamp/charger combination you want.

I dont have a M100 Rattlesnake, only the M90. There is a far greater choice of lamps for the D36 size bezel on the M90. I use the Lumen Factory lamps in most of my lights.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys. I'm leaning toward the Streamlight Ultra Stinger and maybe a Strion for indoors. Any suggestions on where to get a good deal on them?

-LT


----------



## Siskik (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the UltraStinger, too. It has super throw and it is very light. It's almost addicting to shoot light out in the woods with that thing. Once again, it's very light for all that power and throw. (Light enough to carry in a backpack)
The bulb is so bright (10 watts), that there is still plenty of side spill. A lamp to your foot and light to your roadway.

It's a few more bucks than the strion, but it will not dissapoint. The bulbs are less than $10, and the battery (Nickel-Cadmium) should last longer (cycles, over the long run) than the Li-ion, and is inherently safer, I believe. (Please correct me, anyone, if I'm wrong).
Hope this helps,

John

2-44, 17:3, 24-14, 83-18


----------

